# Warren Spector: "Ich will nicht 100 Stunden an einem einzigen Spiel sitzen"



## SebastianThoeing (3. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warren Spector: "Ich will nicht 100 Stunden an einem einzigen Spiel sitzen"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warren Spector: "Ich will nicht 100 Stunden an einem einzigen Spiel sitzen"


----------



## Gobbos (3. April 2012)

epiosodengames sind fail, hat die geschichte jedenfalls gezeigt^^
des weiteren sollten kleine dlcs kostenlos sein, dlcs allgemein sind in meinen augen eine abzocke, da diese meistens so wenig content enthalten, dass man sich als käufer des vollpreisspiels betrogen fühlt.


----------



## Vordack (3. April 2012)

Endlich jemand der es genauso sieht wie ich 

Okay, Epsiodenspiele hab ich nur die Monkey Islands und generell bin ich kein Freund von Episodengames, aber ansonsten gebe ich ihm ein absolutes /sign.

Ich will eine gute Geschichte, ähnlich wie in einem Film/Buch erzählt bekommen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (3. April 2012)

Ich bin ganz seiner Meinung.
Früher konnte für mich ein Spiel nicht lange genug sein, heute bin ich froh, wenn ich nach 6-7 Stunden ein (befriedigendes) Ende oder einen richigen Cliffhanger präsentiert bekomme.

Wenn das Spiel bzw. die Geschichte weiter geht, wäre es natürlich optimal, wenn dies höchtens ein halbes Jahr später passiert.

Deshalb bin ich mit Episoden auch einverstanden.

Wenn ich ein Spiel im Laufwerk habe und sich das Teil über ein halbes Jahr wie ein Kaugummi zieht.... Das ist nichts (mehr) für mich.

Deshalb bin ich mit Alan Wake z.Z. auch rundum glücklich.

1. Hauptspiel
2. DLC "The Signal"
3. DLC "The Writer"
4. "DLC" American Nightmare

So hat man zwischendurch immer genug Zeit, sich mit etwas anderem zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2012)

Ich halte von Häppchen-Spielen nichts. Ich kauf mir nur noch Spiele zum Vollpreis, die auch einen ordentlichen Umfang haben. Die ganzen kurzen Spiele werden irgendwann für 10 Euro oder so gekauft.
Ich bin halt eh ein Fan von richtig umfangreichen Spielen. Je länger ein Spiel dauert, desto besser kann man sich mit der Spielwelt und den Charakteren identifzieren und in die Atmosphäre abtauchen. Sowas wie die Elder Scrolls Reihe ist dann ein Paradies für mich, weil man sich damit Monate oder gar jahrelang beschäftigen kann. Sowas reizt mich viel mehr. 
Wenn ich dagegen ein Spiel an einem Nachmittag durchspielen kann und es keine weitere Langzeitmovitation gibt, dann fühl ich mich - wenn ich den Vollpreis bezahle - doch irgendwie verarscht. Deswegen hab ich in den letzten Jahren so gut wie gar keine Shooter mehr zum Vollpreis gekauft. Die meisten irgendwann für einen Preis von 10 Euro oder weniger. Mehr ist das dann mir einfach nicht wert.
Für Spiele wie ArmA, Elder Scrolls...mit denen man sich lange beschäftigen kann, geb ich aber gerne den Vollpreis aus.


----------



## Joerg2 (3. April 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich. - OK, bisher waren fast alle Episonden-Spiele, die ich gespielt habe schlecht, aber grundsätzlich stimme ich zu, dass ich zwar zu kurz schlecht finde (4 Std. und weniger), aber auch nicht zu lange dransitzen muss, denn meist ist das Spielprinzip ja nach wenigen Stunden bereits so ausgeleiert, dass es keinen echten Spaß mehr macht:
Bspw. (und bitte steinigt mich nicht dafür, ist nur MEINE Meinung) Assassins Creed: Brotherhood habe ich auch nich komplett durch, weil es einfach einen Punkt gab, an dem man die besten Waffen, alle Geschäfte und massig Rekruten hatte, so dass man eigentlich nur noch mit dem Finger auf der Rekruten-Ruf-Taste durch die Levels gehen konnte...


----------



## HOTBLACK (3. April 2012)

Herr Spector möchte gerne kurze Spiele - Ich möchte (wesentlich) niedrigere Preise. So könnte seine Vorstellung auch real werden (Ich halte ihn für nen Schnacker))


----------



## LostHero (3. April 2012)

Ein gutes Spiel muss mindestens 20-30 std dauern. Sonst fühle ich mich bei einem Preis von 50-60€ mehr als verarscht.
Liegt aber evtl auch daran, dass ich ausschließlich RPGs und evtl noch RTS Spiele zocke und keine Shooter (die kommen ja selten auf mehr als 5 std heut zu tage...).


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2012)

Wenn ein Spiel zu kurz ist, dann kommt mir ein Computerspiel immer wie ein "Ramschprodukt" vor. Wie etwas, das man schnell verzehrt und genauso schnell auch wieder vergessen hat. Deswegen behandel ich solche Spiele dann auch so


----------



## MasterFarr (3. April 2012)

Naja ich finde sogar 30stunden ist zuwenig, ich sag nur Oblivion, Morrowind und Skyrim dass sind spiele die ihren Vollen Preis rechtfertigen udn nicht wie bei Cod,6 stunden und durch ist der käse^^


----------



## Rahjel (3. April 2012)

Klasse. Vergleicht RPGs nur mit Shootern.
RPGs haben Storys zu erzählen. Und zwar richtig detailliert. Da geht es drum, die Welt, die Charakteren und einfach alles dem Spieler so nah wie möglich zu bringen.
Wenn man hinter jeden Baum schauen sollte um möglichst alles zu wissen ist es nur logisch, dass die Spielzeit mehr als das Dreifache als die von Shootern betragen sollte.
In Shootern rennt man ja nicht in jedes Gebäude um zu schauen ob irgendwo ne Leiche liegt, die man noch nicht gesehen hat. Außer man ist nekrophil. Aber das ist was Anderes.

Also ja: RPGs sollten einen gewissen Umfang haben. Auch an Spielzeit. Sonst kann gar nicht die entsprechende Atmosphäre aufkommen.
Aber auf Shooter kann man das so nicht beziehen, behaupte ich.


----------



## Braanan (3. April 2012)

Es ist doch einfach so das heutige Spiele kaum noch was bieten. Es gibt kaum noch spiele mit "Aha" -Effekt oder großer abwechslung. Es ist alles irgendwie glatt gebügelt und super modern. Es wird kaum nochwas versucht alla Dungeon Keeper oder Black & White. Ein gutes beispiel das es doch geht ist für mich Portal. Es ist simpel, mal nicht wildes rumgeballer aber doch anspruchsvoll und witzig. 
DLC's sind eigentlich mehr ein DORN im Auge. Klar bereichern sie das Spiel, aber dafür auch was zu verlangen find ich eigentlich schon frech. Vielmehr sollten DLC's Spieler an ein Spiel binden und somit auch für weitere Spiele des Publishers Interesse entwickeln. Ich würde mich über ein DLC System freuen das durch das spielen des eigentlichen Games freischaltet. So kommt man auch nicht in versuchung wie bei Borderlands einfach mal in den Porter zu springen und erstmal da aktiv zu werden.


----------



## MChief0815 (3. April 2012)

Dann ist er ja bei den Spielen angekommen, die zu ihm passen und ich nicht kaufen werde.
Ich sehs schon kommen. So Spiele wie diese Sammelhefte. Das erste Spiel für 10€ und wenn man wissen will wie es weiter geht, muss man fürs nächste 50€ hinblättern....


----------



## MisterSmith (3. April 2012)

Was Spector sagt ist reines Marketing. Genau so gut könnte er z. B. auch in einem Spiel mit 60 Stunden, dieses gleich in 6 Episoden mit jeweils 10 Stunden unterteilen.
Nur würde man dann nur 1 mal, anstelle von 6 mal abkassieren. Das ist natürlich auch der wahre Hintergrund dieser Aussage...


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2012)

naja, das Problem an der Aussage ist ja irgendwie:
Das lässt sich nicht so leicht an einem Genre festmachen

20h für einen Shooter sind für einen Shooter ja vielleicht noch ok, aber wenn ich da bei einem RPG schon dann alles durch habe, inkl. Nebenquest, dann ist das wieder schon ziemlich schwach

Auch ist da wieder das Problem mit den DLCs, denn die meisten sind doch nicht das Geld wert das die Leute dafür verlangen, auch wenn das manche noch nicht wirklich verstanden haben


----------



## Bonobo (3. April 2012)

gut, dass er nix zu melden hat. sollte das nämlcih so kommen, sehe ich schwarz für die verbraucher. aber geld beherrscht ja bekanntlich die welt und publisher wie EA oder Activision werden diese aussage sicher begrüßen


----------



## billy336 (3. April 2012)

ich glaub hier werden wieder mal von der presse menschen worte in den mund gelegt, die in diesem sinne garnicht gesagt wurden...


----------



## HolyHerbert (3. April 2012)

Spielzeit ist doch sowieso subjektiv....
Ich kann mir einen Anno-Teil für 50 € ins Regal stellen und nach 10 Spielstunden nie mehr zocken, ich kann mir ein CoD für 50 € kaufen und 1000 Stunden im Multiplayer verbringen... oder eben umgekehrt. 

Abzocke wirds mMn erst, wenn es weder Endlosmodus noch Multiplayer gibt und der ganze Mist trotzdem keine 5 Stunden dauert, aber selbst dann liegt doch imemr noch beim Spieler, wie oft er diese 5 Stunden spielt. Da muss schon jeder selbst entscheiden, wieviel ihm ein Titel wert ist.


----------



## Boba82Fett (3. April 2012)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, sicherlich gibt es auch Fans die sich lieber in einer 20 Stunden Schlauchlevelpassage wohl fühlen als solche wie ich, die selbst nach dem durchspielen noch Stunden bei GTA verbringen um quatsch zu machen.


----------



## vogelpommes (3. April 2012)

DANKE. Endlich sags mal jemand.

Es gibt halt Leute die müssen auch arbeiten oder haben ein Leben außerhalb des Computers, nicht alle Zocker sind 16-jährige Nerds mit unbegrenzt Zeit. Deswegen schau ich auch immer zuerst wie lang ein Spiel ist, wenns zu lang ist wirds nicht gekauft. Ich bin nicht bereit Wochen mit dem selben Spiel zu verschwenden!

Außerdem gehts mir viel mehr um eine abgeschlossene Spielerfahrung wo Story und Konzept im Vordergrund stehen. Da muss mans halt auch durchspielen um das große Ganze beurteilen zu können. 

Und das man sich nur bei einem 100 Stunden Spiel mit den Charakteren identifizieren und in die Welt eintauchen kann halt ich schlicht und ergreifend für völligen Schwachsinn. Gibt genügend Spiele die das Gegenteil beweisen...

Ich kanns vielleicht verstehen wenn man als Kind sich nur ein Spiel pro Halbjahr leisten kann und dann natürlich eins braucht was lang genug hält, wie wenn man eine Investition tätigt und sich einen Staubsauger kauft der für einen bestimmten Preis eine bestimmte Menge Leistung bieten muss, aber von diesem Videospiele-als-Produkt-Denken sollte die Spielewelt lieber wegkommen da es völlig kontraproduktiv bei kreativen Spielen ist. 

Muss nicht alles Mega-RPG sein und es muss auch nicht alles 50 Euro kosten. Wenn ein Konzept nur 6 Stunden braucht und dann halt auch nur 20 Euro kostet ist doch ok, ist deswegen sicher nicht automatisch "Ramsch" -.-


----------



## Vordack (3. April 2012)

Nichtsdestotrotz denke ich daß so wie es momentan läuft, es das Beste für alle ist.

Die Dauerzocker können sich mit Skyrim und Konsorten austoben und sich sogar noch Mods dafür ziehen. Für Leute die weniger Zeit haben gibt es genügend qualitativ hochwertige andere Spiele.

So bekommen alle was sie möchten. Wenn jetzt jeder auf Warren hören würde dann würde automatisch wieder eine Marktlücke entstehen.


----------



## karsten2409 (3. April 2012)

Also ganz ehrlich : Der Herr Warren hat watt am KOPF , diese Aussage kann nicht ernst gemeint sein , 20 Stunden zu viel für mindestens 50 € pro Game ? Ich hab Skyrim für 50 € gekauft und schon an die 200 Stunden gezockt , und bin lange noch nicht durch , und das macht doch Spaß wenn man so lange an einem so guten Titel spielt ! Für seinen Schrott würd ich nich ma 5 € ausgeben , datt is Fakt ! Herr Warren sollte erst mal vernünftige Spiele programmieren , dann kann er , oder auch nicht seine Klappe aufreißen , ansonsten ist mir dieser Herr keine Zeile mehr wert :-o


----------



## Vordack (3. April 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich : Der Herr Warren hat watt am KOPF , diese Aussage kann nicht ernst gemeint sein , 20 Stunden zu viel für mindestens 50 € pro Game ? Ich hab Skyrim für 50 € gekauft und schon an die 200 Stunden gezockt , und bin lange noch nicht durch , und das macht doch Spaß wenn man so lange an einem so guten Titel spielt ! Für seinen Schrott würd ich nich ma 5 € ausgeben , datt is Fakt ! Herr Warren sollte erst mal vernünftige Spiele programmieren , dann kann er , oder auch nicht seine Klappe aufreißen , ansonsten ist mir dieser Herr keine Zeile mehr wert :-o


 
Ui, eine Intelligenzbestie! Das ist FAKT!

Denk mal drüber nach was Du für einen 1 1/2 Stunden Film im Kino ausgibst.

Endofstory.


----------



## Braanan (3. April 2012)

Sorry aber dann hast du wohl noch keine guten oder einfach die falschen Spiele gespielt. Wenn dir ein Spiel gefällt würdest du bestimmt nicht von "Zeit verschwenden" schreiben. Auch die anspielung das nur "16-jährige Nerds" Zeit für ein langes Spiel haben is einfach quatsch. Es geht doch einfach um wichtigekeit für jeden selbst. Wenn jemand 30 Std. inner Woche lieber Sport treibt weil es ihm Spaß macht würdest wohl auch nicht so ne Stereotype bringen.


----------



## vogelpommes (3. April 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich : Der Herr Warren hat watt am KOPF , diese Aussage kann nicht ernst gemeint sein , 20 Stunden zu viel für mindestens 50 € pro Game ? Ich hab Skyrim für 50 € gekauft und schon an die 200 Stunden gezockt , und bin lange noch nicht durch , und das macht doch Spaß wenn man so lange an einem so guten Titel spielt ! Für seinen Schrott würd ich nich ma 5 € ausgeben , datt is Fakt ! Herr Warren sollte erst mal vernünftige Spiele programmieren , dann kann er , oder auch nicht seine Klappe aufreißen , ansonsten ist mir dieser Herr keine Zeile mehr wert :-o


 
Ah ja, Deus Ex und Thief ist also Schrott?!?!? Vollidiot...

Und es heißt Herr Spector, Warren ist sein Vorname...


----------



## vogelpommes (3. April 2012)

Braanan schrieb:


> Sorry aber dann hast du wohl noch keine guten oder einfach die falschen Spiele gespielt. Wenn dir ein Spiel gefällt würdest du bestimmt nicht von "Zeit verschwenden" schreiben. Auch die anspielung das nur "16-jährige Nerds" Zeit für ein langes Spiel haben is einfach quatsch. Es geht doch einfach um wichtigekeit für jeden selbst. Wenn jemand 30 Std. inner Woche lieber Sport treibt weil es ihm Spaß macht würdest wohl auch nicht so ne Stereotype bringen.


 
Oh tut mir Leid, 16-jährige Nerds und Arbeitslose, tut mir leid sorry...

Tut mir auch Leid dass du dich auf ein einziges Wort in meinem Kommentar aufhängst. Den besten Film der Welt kann ich mir auch nur einmal oder zweimal, maximal dreimal anschauen, aber nicht 30mal. Ja, dann würde ich meine Zeit verschwenden...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz denke ich daß so wie es momentan läuft, es das Beste für alle ist.
> 
> Die Dauerzocker können sich mit Skyrim und Konsorten austoben und sich sogar noch Mods dafür ziehen. Für Leute die weniger Zeit haben gibt es genügend qualitativ hochwertige andere Spiele.
> 
> So bekommen alle was sie möchten. Wenn jetzt jeder auf Warren hören würde dann würde automatisch wieder eine Marktlücke entstehen.


 
Das stimmt. So lange beide Seiten entsprechend bedient werden, ist das Ganze kein Problem


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2012)

Wenn das "Grundspiel" dafür dann nur 20-30€ kostet, finde ich das völlig okay, ein Spiel aufzuteilen oder ein rel. kurzes Spiel mit optionalen Erweiterungen anzubieten. 

"Früher" hatte man halt - selbst wenn man Gamefreak war - oft nur wenige Spiele pro jahr, da war es dann auch okay, wenn es mehr Zeit in Anspruch nahm. Heutzutage hat man oft so viele Spiele oder auch einfach nur rel wenig Zeit, so dass man selbst zB ein Call Of Duty erst nach 2 Wochen durchhat, weil man jeden Tag im Schnitt "nur" eine Stunde Zeit hat. 

Ich selber hab deswegen viele Spiele, die sehr viel Spielzeit bieten und die ich 3-4 Wochen recht intensiv gespielt, aber dann zur Seite gelegt hab wegen was anderem... zB Skyrim hatte ich bis Level 30 gespielt, dann kam ein neues Spiel, und Skyrim geriet erstmal ins Abseits - und vor 3 Wochen hab ich dann Skyrim komplett neu begonnen und spiele fast jeden Abend mal ne Stunde weiter, manchmal auch 2-3 Stunden.

Durch Multiplayer&co sind aber auch viele Leute dabei, die zB abends ihre 2-3 Stunden, die man Freizeit hat, online spielen und für die Solo-Kampagne kaum mehr Zeit haben, zB ein Kumpel von mir ist bei Modern Warfare 3 inzwischen im 5. Prestigemodus, obwohl er nen normalen Job hat - die Einzelspielermodus hat er aber immer noch nicht durch, weil er immer - wenn er mal Bock hat - dme Reiz des Sich-Online-Messens erliegt  Gleiches gilt für Shogun 2, auch da hat er nur in den ersten 2 Wochen auch Sinlgeplayer gespielt und seitdem nur noch Online... 2-3 Schlachten, dann ist der Abend halt auch schon fast rum...


----------



## Neawoulf (3. April 2012)

Die Aussage mag stimmen, aber nur wenn man sie auf lineare, storyorientiere Spiele (z. B. Shooter und Adventures) bezieht. Open World Titel, Sandbox Titel, nichtlineare Rollenspiele, Simulationen, Multiplayertitel oder generell Spiele mit Modunterstützung kann man auch problemlos über 100 Stunden spielen ohne dass sie langweilig werden. Und gerade solche Spiele mag ich am liebsten (hat zuletzt Skyrim gezeigt). Ich habe keine Eile beim spielen. 99% aller Neuveröffentlichungen interessieren mich eh nicht, die wenigen, die ich mir kaufe spiele ich dafür umso intensiver und dafür nehme ich mir auch gerne (viel) Zeit.


----------



## Oelf (3. April 2012)

also in vielen spielen freu ich mich auch wenn es dem ende zugeht, sogar mass efect hat mich zum ende hin sehr gelangweilt. das spielprinzip ist nach dem dritten mal in deckung hechten einfach ausgelutscht, so geht es vielen spielen.
da nützt auch die beste story nichts wenn die mechanik ermüdend primitiv ist.
aber dafür hat mir, vermutlich als einer von sehr wenigen das ende gut gefallen.

ich mag es aber wenn mir das spiel selbst die wahl läst ob ich es schnell zu einem ende bringe oder mehr erleben möchte, skyrim ist da ein gutes beispiel. da hab ich es auf knapp 90 stunden gebracht und keine minute bereut.


----------



## wolor (3. April 2012)

Spiele auch meist RPG oder Strategie und hier sind 20 Stunden sicher nicht gerade üppig. Zum Neupreis von ca.45€ werden die von mir so gut wie nie gekauft. Außerdem mag ich Spiele die etwas mehr Umfang bieten. Skyrim hätte er dann wohl in 5 Episoden aufgeteilt. Aber vielleicht hat er ja nicht mehr Ideen für ein Spiel, die mehr als 20 Stunden füllen.  Soll er halt seine Micky Maus Spiele entwickeln, dort interessiert es eh niemanden wie lange das Teil läuft.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. April 2012)

klingt für mich wie ein mitte 60 jahre alter mann der es leid ist schlechte spiele für die wii zu entwickeln :o


----------



## Wamboland (3. April 2012)

Es kommt mMn auf das Genre an. Ein RPG das nicht wenigstens 30+ Stunden beschäftigt kommt bei mir nur als 10€ Artikel auf den Rechner. Dabei erwarte ich keine 30 Stunden Hauptstory, sondern echt nur das ich mit 50% der Nebenquests und der Hauptstory auf diese Zeit komme. 

Kingdoms of Amalur z.B. hat das geschafft und mich in der Zeit angenehm unterhalten. Sicherlich kein Überspiel, aber es hat MIR Spaß gemacht und die Story war noch in Ordnung (auch wenn ich mit Salvatore im Team mehr erwartet habe und für einen Nachfolger erwarte). 

Skyrim ist eh in der Beziehung über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 

Bei Action und FPS Titeln denke ich hat er Recht, da wäre ein Spielzeit von 15-20 Stunden durchaus angemessen, aber nicht wie bei manchen Vertretern die sich schon abmühen müssen über 4 Stunden zu kommen oder die 7-8 Stunden zu erreichen. 

Generell greife ich aber eher zu einem Vollpreisspiel das eine gewisse Spielzeit garantiert - Skyrim, Civ5, DAO, FA3 usw. - Action/FPS Titel habe ich in den letzten Jahren gemieden oder wenn erst für 10-20€ gekauft. DA2 z.b. habe ich bis heute nicht, weil ich es nicht einsehe dafür den gleichen Preis zu zahlen wie für den ersten Teil, obwohl es nicht einmal 50% der Spielzeit bietet. Wer Ramsch produziert bekommt auch nur Ramsch bezahlt. 

Wenn Spiele aber ensprechend ausgelegt sind und dann günstiger sind, dann ist das wieder was ganz anderes. Z.b. war Orcs must Die! ein unterhaltsames Spiel das für den Preis eine noch ordentliche Spielzeit geboten hat. 

Wenn er Spector es gerne möchte, dann darf er mir gerne ein Spiel verkaufen das alle 2 Monate eine neue Episode bringt mit 15 Stunden Spielzeit für 10€. Dann sind wir doch beider zufrieden - er hat seine <20 Stunden Geschichte und ich habe nach 5 Folgen meine 75 Stunden Spielzeit für 50€


----------



## Hannibal89 (3. April 2012)

Früher war ich stundenlang von Spielen wie Morrowind, Oblivion, der Gothic-Reihe usw. gefesselt. Ich habe jede Pflanze gesammelt, jede Quest erledigt und jede Höhle ausgekundschaftet. Tja und heute? Jetzt bin ich froh, wenn ich mal 2 Stunden Zeit habe um ein Spiel zu spielen. Aus dem Grund möchte ich in dieser Zeit auch möglichst gut unterhalten werden und mich nicht mit Nebensächlichkeiten aufhalten. Traurig aber wahr... Skyrim habe ich seit Release auf dem Rechner und bisher nicht mal 30% durchgespielt


----------



## Kinorenegade (3. April 2012)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel und möchte wenn es geht so lange wie möglich davon was haben. Das besagt sicherlich nichts über die Qualität des Spiels aber hinterläßt schon einen bitteren Geschmack.
Ich habe mir vor etlichen Jahren das LucasArts Adventure Full Throttle gekauft und bereits nach 5 Stunden war das Spiel durch. Eindeutig zu wenig wenn man bedenkt, das es damals mal eben 60 DM gekostet hatte. 
Und bei Strategiespiele erwarte ich schon einige fesselnde Stunden um meinen Kontrahenten in die Knie zu zwingen... immerhin spiele ich nicht Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck!


----------



## Shorty484 (3. April 2012)

Das sehe ich auch so. Mein letztes Spiel war Skyrim, ich bin noch nicht mal besonders weit, aber das macht nix, ich kann mir ja Zeit lassen. Mein Beruf lässt es leider nicht zu, mich am Tag 5 Stunden zum Zocken vor den PC zu setzen. Trotzdem sollte ein Spiel mich schon ne Weile unterhalten. Also für 5 Stunden Spielzeit geb ich auch keine 50 € aus, das geht auch billiger.


----------



## Corbanx (3. April 2012)

wenn ich angst haben müsste, dass die nächsten 2 Stunden meine letzten sind, wäre ich auch gegen eine solche Spielzeit.
Wenn ich aber daran denke für ein Anno Endlosspiel nur 5-10 Stunden zu haben!? Lächerlich.
Ich hab Starcraft 2 bis zum 1. oder 2. Liga Neustart gezockt... und jetzt halt hin und wieder 1...2 Partien. Oder Leaque of Legends. Da sind sicher mehr als 20 Stunden zusammengekommen...  oder Titan Quest im Coop...
Für'n SP Shooter mit Story wie Q2 oder HL.. ok... der Endboss wartet ja... und 'ne Fortsetzung wird freudig erwartet sobald er liegt. Aber ich denke die SPielzeit betreffend muss man schon sehr differenzieren um was für eine Art Game es sich handelt.
Micky Maus würd ich keine 2 Minuten zocken wollen. Mit dieser WOW alpha engine.


----------



## kidofthe90s (3. April 2012)

die Meinung sind die Macher von Cod auch...kann man während ner Klo-Sitzung durchspielen...


----------



## theking2502 (3. April 2012)

Ich kann die Argumentation von Warren Spector schon nachvollziehen. Nur(!) wenn ich für jede Episode 50 Euro hinblättern muss und bekomme nur 10 stunden Spielzeit. Klar unbedingt. Die graue Quantität verkauft sich besser als bunte Qualität. Ich persönlich habe bis jetzt noch niemand meckern hören "Skyrim ist viel zu lang" oder "Och manno. Jetzt habe ich für ein Spiel 50 Euro ausgegeben und habe doch tatsächlich 60 Stunden spielen müssen. Und das schlimme ich hatte spaß(!) dabei. So ne sauerei."
Niemand würde sich über eine Spielzeit von 10 Stunden beschweren, wenn er auch nur 20 Euro oder so zahlen muss.
Aber solche Leute denken auch "Kino sollte 20 euro pro Person kosten aber der Film nicht mehr als 60 Minuten"
Ich weiß, ich interpretiere da viel hinein. Aber das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist ein Kaufkriterium und die Spielzeit an sich.
Oder denkt ihr erst "Wie viel Spielzeit bekomme ich" und dann erst "Wieviel kostet es" , ohne darüber nach zudenken in welcher relation es zueinander steht?


----------



## Ihr (3. April 2012)

Zum Teil stimme ich Spector zu!
 Ich habe schon viele Spiele nicht durchgespielt, weil sie einfach zu lang sind. Da fallen mir zum Beispiel Dirt 2+3 ein, genau wie Racedriver Grid, oder Strategietitel wie Company Heroes. Bei den genannten Rennspielen ist es nun mal so, dass nach einer Zeit einfach nichts neues mehr kommt. Die Strecken wiederholen sich, die Autos hat man alle bereits gefahren. Strategie-Spiele werden auch irgendwann zäh, wenn sich die Aufgaben zu sehr gleichen. Bei solchen Spielen ist es befriedigender wenn sie kurz sind, dann hat man sie wenigstens durchgespielt, bevor sie anfangen zu langweilen. In C&C3 bestand meine Motivation kurz vor Ende des Spiels nur noch darin, dass Spiel endlich weglegen zu können.
Ich denke, dass gerade in Spielen wie CoD und Crysis die Würze in der Kürze liegt. In dieser Hinsicht habe ich lieber 4-8 Stunden intensives Geballer als, lange Laufwege und Durststrecken zwischen einzelnen Missionen oder Quests. Oder: Wer hällt schon 100 Stunden dauer Horror in F.E.A.R oder Dead Space aus?
Anders ist es hingegen bei Spielen wie Stalker, GTA oder Oblivion und Skyrim. Die Spielwelten sind so riesig und die Atmosphäre so fesselnd, dass ich nach 100 Stunden immernoch traurig bin, dass ich das Ende sehe.


----------



## wurzn (3. April 2012)

lol, des isn raubkopierer


----------



## Birdynator (3. April 2012)

Dem macht das sicher auch nichts aus, 60$ fürn' 4 Stunden Game hinzublättern.


----------



## rowoss (3. April 2012)

Ich geb aber keine 50 Öcken für nen 5 Stunden Rein-Raus-Game aus. Wenn dann aber 100 Öcken für real life Rein-Raus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2012)

Ich kann der Aussage dieses Mannes nicht ganz folgen. Auf welches Genre genau bezieht er sich? RPGs? RTS? Ego-Shooter? Wenn er sich so derart allgemein ausdrückt, dass seine Aussage unverständlich wird, wirkt es für mich rein wie Laber Rababer. 

Bleiben wir mal bei RPGs: Ich erwarte von einem RPG eine gewisse Spielzeit. 10-20 Stunden sind absolut zu wenig. Es sollte mindestens schon das doppelte an Spielzeit aufweisen. 50 Stunden insgesamt halte ich für ein RPG a'la Drakensang oder DAO für angebracht. Ich habe lieber eine dichte, packende Spielwelt und Story, als Längen zwischendurch, die langweilen und nicht motivierend sind. 

Soll heißen: Lieber lass ich mich für ein paar Stunden weniger auf ein Spiel ein, dafür aber umso intensiver. Dazu gehört aber auch ein hoher Wiederspielbarkeitswert. Ist der nicht gegeben, überlege ich mir den Kauf mehrmals, so gut die Tests auch sein mögen. 

Ein anderer Fall sind Spiele wie Skyrim, die ohnehin immense Freiheiten bieten. Da erwarte ich schon durchaus eine gesamte Spielzeit von weit über 100 Stunden.


----------



## MarauderShields (3. April 2012)

Kommt meiner Meinung nach ganz auf das Spiel an. Ein schlechtes Spiel das 100 Stunden dauert? Ne danke... 
Ein Elder Scrolls mit nur 20 Stunden spielzeit?  Ne danke... 

Kann ich für mich persönlich nicht pauschalisieren, aber der gute Warren hat ja auch nicht den selben Geschmack wie ich. Verschiedene Personen, verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## HMCpretender (3. April 2012)

Ich habe nichts gegen kurze Spiele, die dürfen dann eben nur entsprechend weniger kosten. Hm, ich wette, hier gehen die Meinungen von mir und Herrn Spector bereits auseinander...

Als Strategiespieler bin ich ohnehin eher gewöhnt die Spielzeit nicht in Stunden sondern in Monaten und Jahren zu messen. Wer natürlich eher auf so Mickymaus-Kram steht, der mag das anders sehen.


----------



## PsyMagician (3. April 2012)

Schon klar warum ihm kurze Games in 100 Episoden lieber sind... damit kann man die Spieler ja auch viel besser abzocken. 

Anspruchsvolle Kost wird man wohl auch kaum in 20 Stunden unterbekommen... Sowas ist eher was für MickyMaus, CoD & Co. 

BIn ja mal gespannt ob ihm "viele Spieler" da noch zustimmen werden ... Ich würde mal sagen wer keine Lust hat entsprechend Zeit in sein Hobby zu investieren, der hat das falsche Hobby. ^^


----------



## Gothard (3. April 2012)

Man stelle sich ein Gothic, Skyrim o.ä. Spiel oder gar ein Strategiespielt wie Siedler oder Anno mit nur 20h spielzeit vor.... Die macher von Skyrim haben 20h alleine für die Hauptquest angepriesen...

Eine Runde von Anno dauert oftmals schon mehr als 20h und ich persönlich finde das auch gut so.

Den SP von Crysis 2 hatte ich beim ersten mal nach ca 5,5h druch... da waren die 50€ echt fehlt investiert... wenn man das auf einen Stundenlohn umrechnet ist das schon echt happig. 

Ich finde ein gutes Spiel kann garnicht genug "gute" spielzeit haben, wie oft hatte man, als man nach stunden, zum ende kam ein gefühl der leere verspürte. (bei mir was es bei gothic 1 und 2 so )

einen 20h titel verspeist ein geübter spielen eigendich doch schon in 10h.

Sollte man es zB mit Gothic 2 vergleichen wäre man in der zeit nicht einmal in die oberstadt gekommen ;D


----------



## musclecar (3. April 2012)

Wenn ich es mir nur in der Videothek ausleihe unf für 2 tage 3,20€ bezahle, ok. 
Wenn ich für das Spiel 50€ bezahle und nicht mal 20 Stunden kriege (ok hängt davon wie gut diese 20 Stunden sind, aber im normalfall...), nein danke.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. April 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Oh tut mir Leid, 16-jährige Nerds und Arbeitslose, tut mir leid sorry...
> 
> Tut mir auch Leid dass du dich auf ein einziges Wort in meinem Kommentar aufhängst. Den besten Film der Welt kann ich mir auch nur einmal oder zweimal, maximal dreimal anschauen, aber nicht 30mal. Ja, dann würde ich meine Zeit verschwenden...


 
Ich verstehe deine Argumentation voll und ganz. Weil du findest, lange Spiele zu spielen ist Zeitverschwendung ist es das. Und wenn man einen Film mehrfach guckt auch... weil du das sagst.

Ich treffe mich seit vielen Jahren 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr mit alten Freunden für ein Wochenende. Dieses beginnen wir immer damit einen bestimmten Film zu sehen, es ist Tradition. Aber ich denke wir werden, nein müssen, sofort damit aufhören, weil du das sagst.

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren volljährig, arbeite 9 Stunden am Tag, 5 Tage die Woche. Wenn ich nach Hause komme setze ich mich auf mein Sofa und spiele im Moment Fallout 3. Auch Morgen werde ich das wieder tun. Macht mich das zum Arbeitslosen? Oder zum 16 jährigen?Wenn ich Spiele spielen würde,, die 4 Stunden dauern, würde mich das besser machen?

Deine Argumente sind ein Witz und dein kindliches Denken in Stereotypen lässt mich vermuten, dass du wahrscheinlichselbst zu einer der beiden Schubladen gehörst, die du aufgeführt hast. 

Ich spiele Fallout 3. Und ich mag es.

Guten tag.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2012)

Ich denke bezüglich der Spieldauer hängt es allein vom Genre, was zu kurz und was zu lang empfunden wird.
Ego-Shooter gehören zur kürzesten Spielsorte, aber mindestens 10 Stunden sollten schon drin sein.
Adventures mit einem Durschnitts-Spielwert von 10 - 15 Stunden sollten weiterhin als Standard im Genre gelten.
Action-Adventures... Kommt drauf an, ob es zu der linear-kurzen (Mafia 2) oder offenen, üppig gestalteten (Assassins Creed) Art zählt. Hier schwankt es zwischen 10 - 40 Stunden.
Und in Sachen Rollenspielen... Tja, minimum 30 Stunden und Tendenz nach ganz oben (bis ins Unendliche  ).

Wenn ich aber schön höre, wenn sich jemand wie Spector über 20 Spiel-Stunden aufregt, hat er entweder keinen langen Atem zum Zocken oder kennt einfach zu wenig Spiele, die sich gerade ihres ordentlichen Umfangs richtig zu entfalten wissen.
Wenn er nur den kurzfristigen Spiele-Kick sucht, kann ich ihm allerhöchstens Pacman, Pong oder Donkey Kong empfehlen.


----------



## Chaz0r (3. April 2012)

Kann ihm zum Teil zustimmen, zum Teil aber auch nicht.
Episodengames gehen für mich gar nicht. Die Erfahrung hat für mich gezeigt, dass in der aktuellen Zeit Episodengames failen, zumindest meinem Geschmack nach.
Ansonsten darf ein Spiel für mich gerne 100 Stunden Spielzeit haben, gerne aber auch weniger, das kommt auf das Spiel und Konzept an. In einem großen Rollenspiel wi Skyrim funktioniert das, wie ich finde. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, weil das Ganze keine große Mainstory ist, sondern sich ganz viele auch neben der Geschichte abspielt und die Qualität der Missionen eben auch verdammt hoch ist.
Wiederum ein 100 Stunden Shooter geht für mich gar nicht, das kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen, zumindest kein linearer, der eine Geschichte erzählen will und gut ist. Allerdings die 5 Stunden Games wie CoD, die dann 60 Euro kosten, gehen so für mich auch gar nicht, nicht für den Preis. Wie wird gerechtfertigt, dass ein CoD mit 5 Stunden Kampagne 60 Euro kostet und ein technisch wesentlich besseres und Storymässig auch wesentlich besseres Crysis 2 weniger kostet?
Gegen kurze Spiele hab ich im Prinzip auch nichts. I Am Alive z.B. geht anscheinend je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad 5-7 Stunden, was ich für 15 Euro (nochma Referenz zur CoD Kampagne an dieser Stelle) angemessen finde. Journey würd ich z.B. auch gern spielen und glaube, dass es trotz 2 Stunden Spielzeit n ziemlich bettes Spiel ist, aber da dürften es für mich auch gerne nochma 5 Euro weniger sein.

Cliffhanger o.ä. stören mich nicht, wenn man ein Spiel direkt als Trilogy oder so plant. Wenn aber ständig neue gemacht werden nur um die Kuh zu melken, geht das gar nicht. Beispiel wäre da Lost, da leider das Ende dann nicht so richtig schön wird, weil man zu viel irgendwie sinnvoll zu Ende führen muss.

Kurzum: 100 Stunden Spiele gehen für mich genau so wie 6 Stunden Spiele. In Punkto Gameplay zählt nur darum was es für ein Spiel ist, da ein linearer Shooter 100 Stunden doch zu viel wäre, jedoch ein Skyrim so wunderbar funktioniert. Und in Punkto Spielzeit ist für mich der Preis ausschlaggebend. Wenn ich 60 Euro für n Spiel bezahle, will ich nicht nach 5 Stunden das Ende sehen.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Argumentation voll und ganz. Weil du findest, lange Spiele zu spielen ist Zeitverschwendung ist es das. Und wenn man einen Film mehrfach guckt auch... weil du das sagst.
> 
> Ich treffe mich seit vielen Jahren 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr mit alten Freunden für ein Wochenende. Dieses beginnen wir immer damit einen bestimmten Film zu sehen, es ist Tradition. Aber ich denke wir werden, nein müssen, sofort damit aufhören, weil du das sagst.
> 
> ...


 
danke dass das gesagt hast, dann muss ich mich nicht damit rumärgern

aber mit stellen sich mir bei dessen Argumentation 2 Fragen nach dem Warum:
denn 1. dauern Filme nicht Ewigkeiten sondern im besten Falle so 2,5 Stunden, mit Ausnahmen, das ist jetzt nicht so viel das kann man schon an einem Abend schauen und ich möchte jetzt auch nicht Wissen wie oft ich jetzt Star Wars gesehen habe, warum nicht seinen Lieblingsfilm 100 mal schauen
2. ist auch die Logik bestechend das man ja kein Leben hat weil man Lange Spiele spielt, denn naja, ich weiß nicht, aber man muss die ja nicht jetzt am Stück spielen, sondern auch über einen Zeitraum von 6-7 Wochen durch, genauso bei den Filmen, vorallem in Zeiten des Homecinemas, also seit so 40 Jahren, kann man ja auch mal nach der hälfte Schluss machen und die Morgen zuende sehen. Herr der Ringe muss man ja nicht in der SSE am Stücl gucken, da kann man auch mal nur einen DVD am Abend gucken und hat ne Woche Lang Spaß


----------



## LostHero (3. April 2012)

MasterFarr schrieb:


> Naja ich finde sogar 30stunden ist zuwenig, ich sag nur Oblivion, Morrowind und Skyrim dass sind spiele die ihren Vollen Preis rechtfertigen udn nicht wie bei Cod,6 stunden und durch ist der käse^^


 
Naja das kannst du so aber nicht vergleichen.
Keines der TES spiele hat eine "packende Storry". Weil sie, ähnlich wie Minecraft, im Prinzip "nur" ein Sandkastenspiel sind. Bzw der Spieler die Geschichte selbst macht.
Daher kommt man in diesen Spielen auf so enorm hohe Spielzeiten (bin selbst bei 220 std in Skyrim laut Steam).
Wenn ich dann ein "Schlauchlevelspiel" wie z.B. Dragon Age oder Mass Effect spiele, die für sich zwar auch noch sehr lang sind (30-80 std je nach Spiel und Spielweise) aber im Vergleich zu z.B. Skyrim "viel zu kurz" wären, bin ich aber nicht weniger gut unterhalten.

Deshalb würd ich sowas nie direkt vergleichen.
Was mich nur wundert ist, wieso heutige Shooter immer so unglaublich kurz sein. Am Gameplay selbst kann es nicht liegen, da es auch schon Shooter oder Shooterähnliche Titel in der Vergangenheit gab, die deutlich länger / packender waren.
Besonders bei der oft zitierten COD oder MW Reihe entsteht sehr schnell der Verdacht, dass es da ähnlich wie bei DLCs nur ums schnelle geld geht.
Fix ein paar Levels zusammenschustern mit 0815 töte den Feind Storry und für 60€ verhökern. Das dann jedes Jahr aufs Neue...


----------



## Azrasel (3. April 2012)

Ich kann es verstehen das der typ selbst der vll nicht ganz soviel zeit in tatsächliches spielen investieren kann oder will   natürlich ein problem damit hat wenn ein spiel 100 std dauert zum durchspielen ,

aber ich denke das die mehrheit der spieler  schon etwas mehr zeit in spielen investiert  

und episoden games sind der größte mist den es gibt ...
ich selbst spiel wenn ich spiele schon etwas mehr  das heißt ich sag mir zb ok heut wird gezockt und zock dann ordentlich am stück weil ich der meinung bin das ein Spiel am besten überzeugen kann wenn man es in einem durch spielt btw mit möglichst wenig unterbrechungen spielt 

das ist das gleiche prinziep wie bei einer Serie  ja,  wenn ich 2 std am stück spiele oder etwas schaue  dann kann ich mich besser in das geschehen hineinversetzen  und alles viel besser aufnehmen  , das ganze wirkt viel stärker auf mich 

wenn ich allerdings nen episoden game hätte wo ich 2 std spiele  mich dann grad in die story eingefunden hab und so richtig mit fühlen kann  und dann ist das game auch schon vorbei ist das mist , dann wart ich monate auf episode 2  hab in der zeit die hälfte von episode 1 wieder vergessen und brauch erst mal mindestens ne stunde wenn nicht mehr um mich  (wenn überhauot) wieder an alles erinnern zu können und alles in verbindung zu bringen

deswegen steht für mich ganz klar fest Episodengames zerrupfen das ganze geschehen und können eine gute story kaput machen  und Spiele mit zu wenig spielzeit  haben für gewöhnlich zuwenig platz für eine gute entwicklung der characktere oder sonstigem  und ZU VIEL Story in ZU WENIG zeit   führt nur zu einem erlebnis  das sich am besten mit "gehetzt" beschreiben lässt


----------



## Phone83 (3. April 2012)

mir sagt ein entwickler der seid keine ahung wie lang kein gescheites game mehr auf den markt gebracht hat das zb ein skyrim schlecht ist nur weil ich schon mehr als 120 std (erster run) verballert habe...lächerlich

ob ich ein game habe welches ich 120 std spiele oder5 games mit je 20 std is doch völlig egal. spielen ist ein hobby und macht spass fertig . spiele wie fallout oder skyrim o. batman arkahm city etc lassen sich nicht in 20 std pressen. aber epic micky rotz ..


----------



## Sleipnir4 (3. April 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> mir sagt ein entwickler der seid keine ahung wie lang kein gescheites game mehr auf den markt gebracht hat das zb ein skyrim schlecht ist nur weil ich schon mehr als 120 std (erster run) verballert habe...lächerlic.


 
Aha.
Warst du auf einer anderen Seite oder wo hast du gelesen, dass Herr Spector Spiele mit langer Spielzeit schlecht findet?


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> mir sagt ein entwickler der seid keine ahung wie lang kein gescheites game mehr auf den markt gebracht hat das zb ein skyrim schlecht ist nur weil ich schon mehr als 120 std (erster run) verballert habe...lächerlich
> 
> ob ich ein game habe welches ich 120 std spiele oder5 games mit je 20 std is doch völlig egal. spielen ist ein hobby und macht spass fertig . spiele wie fallout oder skyrim o. batman arkahm city etc lassen sich nicht in 20 std pressen. aber epic micky rotz ..


 
ahja ne is klar
irgendwie klingt das eher nach einem 12 Jährigen, der auf einmal nur noch die ganz harten, Erwachsenen Sachen Cool findet und so Krams wie Epic Mickey schlecht finden muss weil Mickey Maus = Kinderkram = der harte 12 Jährige findet sowas natürlich Mist und dann ist das auch so, Punkt! Aber das mit dem 12 Jährigen ist nicht mal so weit her geholt, denn damals hatte man das ja auch nicht so ganz mit dem Textverständniss, denn tollerweise sagt der das garnicht was da hier ankreidest


----------



## Zocker4ever (3. April 2012)

Seine Meinung kann ich verstehen und seine Meinung zu sagen ist volkommen legitim.
Ich glaube es hängt einfach davon ab wie viel Zeit man in eine Spiel investieren möchte, je nach Alter muss man halt anderen Verpflichtungen nach und hat wenier Zeit für ein Game.

Außerdem hängt es natürlich vom Spieltyp ab, ob man eher etwas mit einer Story spielen möchte oder eher ein "ich such mir meinen eigenen Spaß in den unendlichen Weiten von Skyrim" typ ist.

Ich glaub ein Film kann noch so gut sein, aber wenn er 20 Stunden lang wäre würds einen auch nur ankotzen und man wünschte sich, dass er etwas kompensierter wäre .


----------



## Phone83 (3. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja ne is klar
> irgendwie klingt das eher nach einem 12 Jährigen, der auf einmal nur noch die ganz harten, Erwachsenen Sachen Cool findet und so Krams wie Epic Mickey schlecht finden muss weil Mickey Maus = Kinderkram = der harte 12 Jährige findet sowas natürlich Mist und dann ist das auch so, Punkt! Aber das mit dem 12 Jährigen ist nicht mal so weit her geholt, denn damals hatte man das ja auch nicht so ganz mit dem Textverständniss, denn tollerweise sagt der das garnicht was da hier ankreidest




wie schon viele gesagt habe hast du gerne recht und immer das letzte wort..
da du nicht weißt wie alt ich bin kannste dir den lächerlichen mist sparen und somit halte ich dich für das kind, weil scheinbar alles was nicht deiner meinung entspricht falsch ist.
ja und ich halte epic m für ein schlechtes spiel..genauso wie ich halo 2 kacke finde..is halt geschmackssache

ich lesen den text von pc games...und wenn dieser genau so eine info wieder gibt ist das wohl nicht mein problem!
er will nicht einmal 20 std für ein spiel opfern. klar sagt er nichts gegen zb. skyrim selber aber er macht solche spiele schlecht weil er der meinung ist das spiele in epsiodenform bzw kurze games besser sind.

" bin jetzt aber an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem  ich keine 100 Stunden an einem Spiel sitzen möchte. Ich finde, so eine  lange Laufzeit ist eine schlechte Sache. ich möchte nicht mal ein  20-Stunden-Spiel spielen. Ich möchte eine Geschichte erzählen und ein  Spiel beenden, und nicht in einer anderen Welt leben"


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> wie schon viele gesagt habe hast du gerne recht und immer das letzte wort..
> da du nicht weißt wie alt ich bin kannste dir den lächerlichen mist sparen und somit halte ich dich für das kind, weil scheinbar alles was nicht deiner meinung entspricht falsch ist.
> ja und ich halte epic m für ein schlechtes spiel..genauso wie ich halo 2 kacke finde..is halt geschmackssache


 
ähm Falsch
Geschmackssache ist zu sagen das man das Spiel nicht mag, warum auch immer.
Zu sagen aber das es schlecht ist *weil* man es nicht mag und dann so schön aka. _garnicht _zu begründen ist die Aussage eines 12 Jährigen, auch gibt es da keine ausrede dafür, das man es anders meint, denn dann soll man das auch so schreiben


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (3. April 2012)

hallo,

das is ja ein ding !

einer, der spiele entwickelt, also damit geld verdient, möchte möglichst viele spiele verkaufen. da zeit (fürs entwickeln und verkaufen) eine endliche ressource ist, kann er umso mehr spiele entwickeln/verkaufen je kürzer sie sind. 
einer, der spiele spiele kaufen muß um sie spielen zu können, hat natürlich bei 120h solospielzeit mit einem guten spiel (skyrim) länger spaß als mit einem 6h schlauchshooter mit hollywoodeffekten, dafür hat der evtl. einen spielbaren MP an bord, der über lange zeit gut zu unterhalten vermag.

der klassische interessenkonflikt zwischen anbieter und konsumenten, was gibts da denn drüber zu diskutieren ?

die qualität eines spieles hängt mit sicherheit nicht nur von der spielzeit ab,diese ist aber ohne zweifel ein kriterium bei der kaufentscheidung.

ich hätte batman gotham city nicht gekauft, wenns nach 4h rum gewesen wäre, zumindest nicht für 49 öcken, andererseits hätte ich mich nicht beschwert, wenns 50h dauern würde es durchzuspielen. oder 120 !

es gibt 5min. youtube spots, die sind besser als ein kinofilm. aber für den spot würde ich nicht 8 euro blechen.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (4. April 2012)

Ach solchen Idioten haben wir es zu verdanken, dass man nun immer 70€ für 6 Stunden Spielzeit hat? Super... Die Zeiten wo ich mir nen Zelda OoT für 50 Mark kaufte und ewige Spielzeit hatte sind vorbei... Geld, Geld, Geld, alles was zählt...


----------



## hifumi (4. April 2012)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> Ach solchen Idioten haben wir es zu verdanken, dass man nun immer 70€ für 6 Stunden Spielzeit hat? Super... Die Zeiten wo ich mir nen Zelda OoT für 50 Mark kaufte und ewige Spielzeit hatte sind vorbei... Geld, Geld, Geld, alles was zählt...


 
Bist du dir sicher, dass OoT zu Release 50 Mark gekostet hat? Soweit ich mich erinnere lagen N64 Spiele eher bei 100 Mark oder sogar mehr.

Und meine Güte, das Thema... ich weiß garnicht wieso das immer so hitzige Diskussionen auslöst.
Selbst der Spector sagt doch im selben Atemzug, dass es Geschmackssache ist. Es wird immer Bedarf nach längeren und kürzeren Spielen geben, und bei den meisten Spielen ist es ziemlich offen wieviel Zeit man damit verbringt. GUTE Spiele lohnen sich auch ein zweites oder drittes Mal durchzuspielen etc.


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass OoT zu Release 50 Mark gekostet hat? Soweit ich mich erinnere lagen N64 Spiele eher bei 100 Mark oder sogar mehr.
> 
> Und meine Güte, das Thema... ich weiß garnicht wieso das immer so hitzige Diskussionen auslöst.


 
ja, also ich wüsste jetzt auch eher das Konsolenspiele damals schon nen haufen Geld gekostet haben und Zelda jetzt auch nicht billig war, auf jedenfall ist das ein Mythos, das Spiele damals billiger waren
Und naja, die Diskussion entsteht halt wie so oft daher, dass viele Nasen weder den Artikel noch das verlinkte Interview lesen bzw. verstehen sondern warscheinlich nur die Überschrift lesen


----------



## UthaSnake (4. April 2012)

Dann hat Herr Spector eben diese Meinung!
Ich hab eine andere!

Aber ich jage z.B auch keinen Erfolgen/Trophäen nach in Spielen - die manchen allem Anschein als virtuelle Schnwazverlängerung dienen ...
Aber das ist eben auch Geschmackssache...

also - wen interessierts? ^^


----------



## Kwengie (4. April 2012)

damit uns noch mehr Geld aus den Taschen gezogen wird, gelle???
Von mir aus kann er 20-Stunden-Spiele produzieren, die ich niht kaufen werde und gottseidank hat er bei Skyrim nicht mitgewirkt, denn dann würde ich kaum auf 1.000 Spielstunden kommen.


----------



## Morathi (4. April 2012)

Je nach Genre gebe ich dem guten Herrn recht. Ein Rollenspiel wird maßgeblich von den Spielern gestaltet, der Etnwickler liefert "nur" den Rahmen für das Abenteuer (siehe Skyrim). Bei Platformern oder Shootern hingegen muss jedes Stückchen des Spiels vom Entwickler mit Leben gefüllt werden. Das auf 30h zu gewährleisten ist einfach nicht machbar als Projekt. Dann lieber 10-15h, die dafür abwechslungsreich und mit Details gespickt. Bioshock ist hierfür ein gutes Beispiel meiner Meinung nach. Tolles Design, tolle Charaktere, tolle Story und Atmosphäre. Auf 30 Stunden gestreckt würde das Spiel aber vermutlich was von seinem Zauber verlieren und ab einem bestimmten Punkt wird es dann doch repetitiv.
Das gleiche gilt z.B. für die Prince of Persia Spiele (Sands of Time Reihe). Man muss  hier klar nach Genres differenzieren.

Zum Thema Preise von Spielen: Wie kann irgendwer auf die Idee kommen, dass Spiele heute teurer geworden sind?! Abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen sind Spiele viel günstiger geworden! Bereits zum Verkaufsstart gibt es meist Angebote, spätestens einen Monat nach Release kann man bei mehr als 90% der Spiele davon ausgehen, dass der Preisverfall in vollem Gange ist und Plattformen wie Steam, gog.com uvm. schmeissen mit Angeboten nur so um sich. Wenn man einfach nach release einen Monat wartet, bekommt man ein Spiel mittlerweile fast immer günstiger als das vor 5-10 Jahren noch der Fall war.


----------



## DrProof (4. April 2012)

Kann den Herrn da schon ein wenig verstehen. Wenn man ne gewisse Masse ansprechen will muss man das Spiel limitieren. Der 3fache Familienvater mit 40 Stundenjob wird kein 100 Stundenspiel kaufen und durchzocken, sondern eher gefrustet sein das er das Ende nicht schnell erreichen kann. Skyrim ist hier keine Ausnahme, denn die Hauptquest kann schnell zum Ende gebracht werden und damit ist auch Skyrim ein schnelles Spiel... 
Die Nebenquestpolitik in Skyrim erweitert nur die Gruppe der Käufer um die Vielspieler...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. April 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Je nach Genre gebe ich dem guten Herrn recht. Ein Rollenspiel wird maßgeblich von den Spielern gestaltet, der Etnwickler liefert "nur" den Rahmen für das Abenteuer (siehe Skyrim). Bei Platformern oder Shootern hingegen muss jedes Stückchen des Spiels vom Entwickler mit Leben gefüllt werden. Das auf 30h zu gewährleisten ist einfach nicht machbar als Projekt. Dann lieber 10-15h, die dafür abwechslungsreich und mit Details gespickt. Bioshock ist hierfür ein gutes Beispiel meiner Meinung nach. Tolles Design, tolle Charaktere, tolle Story und Atmosphäre. Auf 30 Stunden gestreckt würde das Spiel aber vermutlich was von seinem Zauber verlieren und ab einem bestimmten Punkt wird es dann doch repetitiv.


 
Ich liebe BioShock aber ich muss sagen, dass es da auch so schon Stellen gab, die mich einfach nur genervt haben. Zum Beispiel Arcardia. Fort Frolic war noch ganz cool, aber auch die Stelle, wo man die Kamera bekam hat sich arg gezogen. 

Aber Half Life 1 z.B. bot auch gute 20 Stunden Unterhaltungswert (wenn man nicht durchgerannt ist) und wurde nicht langweilig (beim ersten Durchspielen, beim zweiten gibt's da auch Stellen wo ich mir denke: Das muss nicht sein)

Anders sieht es dagegen bei Spielen wie z.B. STALKER aus. Zugegeben, es hat auch ein paar RPG-Elemente, etwa Quests usw.
Generell würde ich aber behaupten, dass es auf das Leveldesign eines Spiels ankommt, wie lange man letzten Endes dafür benötigt. Beim Schlauchshooter wie CoD bleibt einem meist nicht viel übrig als durchzuhechten. Früher allerdings, ich erinnere da an Doom, gab es keine Schläuche sondern ganze Räumlichkeiten mit vielen Gängen. Wenn die Entwickler sowas wieder kreieren würden (anscheinend haben sie vergessen wie man es macht), dann könnte man auch aus einem Shooter noch ordentlich was rausholen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Kann den Herrn da schon ein wenig verstehen. Wenn man ne gewisse Masse ansprechen will muss man das Spiel limitieren. Der 3fache Familienvater mit 40 Stundenjob wird kein 100 Stundenspiel kaufen und durchzocken, sondern eher gefrustet sein das er das Ende nicht schnell erreichen kann. Skyrim ist hier keine Ausnahme, denn die Hauptquest kann schnell zum Ende gebracht werden und damit ist auch Skyrim ein schnelles Spiel...
> Die Nebenquestpolitik in Skyrim erweitert nur die Gruppe der Käufer um die Vielspieler...


SoSchautsAus.

Mir fehlt z.B. die Zeit mich bei irgendwelchen Spielen durchzubeißen. Wenn ein Spiel jetzt ~10h Spielzeit auf einem hohen Niveau bietet, dann sind mir solche Spiele deutlich lieber als Spiele mit 30h Spielzeit, wo für mich das ganze so künstlich gestreckt wird.

Davon ab, dass mir Skyrim nicht wirklich viel Spass macht, bevorzuge ich jetzt mittlerweile doch eher die 'geradlinigen' Spiele. Allerdings wart ich auf das HD Remake von BG1.


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (4. April 2012)

Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen o.O

Die Spiele heute (mit Ausnahmen natürlich) sind meistens schon nicht arg lang, das man meist, trotz Job (40h), in 1-2 Wochen durch hat. Für mich selber war Spielzeit nie ein Kriterium, wo ich sage "ey das Spiel geht nur 20 Std, ich kaufs mir nicht". 

Wenn die Spielzeit noch kürzer werden, wie soll man dann z.B. bei einem RPG sich auf die Geschichte einlassen und was würde es für die Entwickler bedeuten, wenn man so schnell durch ist um dann auf ein neues warten zu müssen?

nee...ich verstehe diesen Typen absolut nicht >.> *pfuuuiii*


----------



## Meckermann (4. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir fehlt z.B. die Zeit mich bei irgendwelchen Spielen durchzubeißen. Wenn ein Spiel jetzt ~10h Spielzeit auf einem hohen Niveau bietet, dann sind mir solche Spiele deutlich lieber als Spiele mit 30h Spielzeit, wo für mich das ganze so künstlich gestreckt wird.


 
Das versteht sich von selbst. Wenn Spieler "lange Spielzeit" fordern, meinen sie natürlich auch mit ausreichend Inhalten und Abwechslung gefüllte Spielzeit und keine dämlichen Timesinks. Und 30h kurzweilig rumzubringen, ist in einigen Genres überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2012)

Dann nenn mir doch mal Beispiele von Spielen, die 30h Spielzeit auf einem hohen Niveau bieten? 
Skyrim hat mir, wie bereits erwähnt, keinen Spass gemacht ... aus dem gleichen Grund wie Oblivion oder Morrowind, man muss sich seine Aufträge 'selbst' suchen und sich 'selbst' um die Geschichte kümmern.

Das mag vielen Spielern Spass machen ... mir nicht.

Das letzte Spiel, wo ich wirklich Stunden investiert habe, war Forza für die 360 sowie Batman:AA. Ansonsten fällt mir ad hoc kein Spiel ein, was mich wirklich lange bzw. länger hätte fesseln können.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir doch mal Beispiele von Spielen, die 30h Spielzeit auf einem hohen Niveau bieten?
> Skyrim hat mir, wie bereits erwähnt, keinen Spass gemacht ... aus dem gleichen Grund wie Oblivion oder Morrowind, man muss sich seine Aufträge 'selbst' suchen und sich 'selbst' um die Geschichte kümmern.
> 
> Das mag vielen Spielern Spass machen ... mir nicht.
> ...


 
Meist sind es Spiele wie Anno oder Civ, die Spielspaß für hunderte von Stunden bieten. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## lead341 (4. April 2012)

Ein zentrales Kriterium bei einem Computerspiel ist für mich das Ausmaß an "Immersion" - d.h. ich will mich in eine Spielwelt (egal ob Science-Fiction, Fantasy oder Geschichte) hineinversetzen. Und dafür ist die Spielzeit nun einmal ein entscheidendes Kriterium. Wenn ich mich mit einer Thematik eben 100 oder 200 Stunden auseinandersetze, kommt viel mehr "Immersion" - und damit das Gefühl, sich in einer konsistenten Spielwelt zu befinden - auf. Deshalb kann ich Warren Spector da nur widersprechen. Ich denke da exemplarisch an das letzte Fallout (New Vegas). Ich hatte zum Schluss 196 h Spielzeit - im Endeffekt genau das, was ich erwartet habe und welches mir danach das Gefühl gegeben hat, in einer romanhaft erzählten Spielwelt "gewesen" zu sein.

Wenn also bei einem Spiel - egal wie technisch ausgefeilt es auch sein mag - eine Spielzeit von 10 Stunden angegeben wird, ist dies für mich kaum interessant. Nicht etwa, weil es schlecht wäre, sondern ganz explizit aus oben genannten Gründen.

Das einzige Genre, bei welchem ich von dieser Regel eine Ausnahme mache, sind Adventures: auch bei einem Adventure geht es sicherlich um Immersion, aber 10 bis 20 Stunden sind für ein Adventure schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2012)

> Auch in Bezug auf DLCs hat er eine ganz eigene Meinung. Die Episoden  würden nämlich mehr Sinn machen "als jemandem ein 60 Stunden Spiel zu  verkaufen und in zwei Monaten noch mal 20, nur damit er nicht irgendein  anderes Spiel kauft. Das ist doch bescheuert, das will ich nicht  machen."


Das ist richtig, das ist bescheuert. Also die Argumentation.
Wieso sollte ich während der Zeit kein anderes Spiel spielen? bzw: wann kam jemals ein Addon schon 2 Monate später raus? Und was spricht dagegen, dem Kunden eine ordentliche Gegenleistung für sein Geld zu bieten? Und wieso sollte man nicht ~150 Stunden mit dem selben Spiel verbringen dürfen (Soviel habe ich zur Zeit in_ Defense Grid Awakening_ versenkt)? Nur weil Herr Spector das nicht will...?


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir doch mal Beispiele von Spielen, die 30h Spielzeit auf einem hohen Niveau bieten?


 die beiden ersten Mass Effects - jeweils ~40 Stunden 
die beiden ersten Assassin's Creed (Brotherhood wahrscheinlich auch) - jeweils rund 30 Stunden 
Overlord:Raising Hell - ~30h
Prototype -  ~30h
Beyond Good & Evil - ~30h


----------



## Sheggo (4. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir doch mal Beispiele von Spielen, die 30h Spielzeit auf einem hohen Niveau bieten?
> Skyrim hat mir, wie bereits erwähnt, keinen Spass gemacht ... aus dem gleichen Grund wie Oblivion oder Morrowind, man muss sich seine Aufträge 'selbst' suchen und sich 'selbst' um die Geschichte kümmern.
> 
> Das mag vielen Spielern Spass machen ... mir nicht.
> ...


für mich wären das Fallout 3 & NV, Mass Effect 1-3, X3, Civ & Anno, Rennspiele auch...

Skyrim macht mir auch keinen Spaß mehr. vollgepackt mit Dialogen und Nebenquests, die von der Story ablenken, aber total dröge und langweilig sind. Oft vergesse ich zwischendurch, WAS überhaupt die Story ist...



> man muss sich seine Aufträge 'selbst' suchen und sich 'selbst' um die Geschichte kümmern


30h Hardcore-Unterhaltung und Action und Story ohne Pause ist doch auch gar nicht möglich (Mass Effect kommt aber nah dran denk ich).
meine Favoriten sind gute Sandbox-Games (dann 50h+), oder eben Theme-Park (<15h)


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> die beiden ersten Mass Effects - jeweils ~40 Stunden
> die beiden ersten Assassin's Creed (Brotherhood wahrscheinlich auch) - jeweils rund 30 Stunden


Ich wüsste nicht das ich ME I & II je 40 Stunden gespielt hätte. ME I hab ich mir für meine 360 geholt, ohne DLCs und hab das Spiel in deutlich weniger Zeit durchgespielt.

ME II hab ich angefangen, aber irgendwie hat mir das Spiel kein Spass (mehr) gemacht ...

Sheggo:
Auch Fallout 3 bzw. Vegas hat mich nicht gefesselt, ich kann nicht sagen warum, aber ich fand die Spiele langweilig. 

Sandbox-Spiele wie Civ und Anno sind für mich eine andere "Gattung", hier wird selten bzw. kaum eine Geschichte erzählt. Mit meiner Aussage bzgl. Spielzeit auf hohem Niveau meinte ich, hätte ich schreiben sollen, Spiele die eine spannende Geschichte erzählen.

Darum bin ich über 'Komprimierung' dankbar, d.h. langweilige und unpassende Elemente, Missionen etc.pp. fliegen raus und die Story wird durchgängig erzählt ... so stell ich mir das perfekte Spiel für mich vor.

Beim Beispiel ME: man hätte beim ersten Teil recht viele Elemente, Missionen / Planeten, außen vor lassen können und hätte die Geschichte trotzdem so erzählen können ... da frag ich mich dann immer, warum hab ich den Schmarrn gerade gemacht? Die Feuergefechte in ME I waren jetzt nicht wirklich so grandios, dass ich mir danach alle fünf Finger geleckt hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Ich glaub Forza 2 hab ich 200h gespielt ... und das war so schlimm, dass ich danach Forza 3 kaum angefasst habe. Aber ich wollte Forza 2 halt 'durchspielen', hat zwar knapp zwei bzw. drei Jahre gedauert aber ...  

Nur Spass hat es nicht mehr gemacht ... jedenfalls nicht mehr nach den "ersten" 50h.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> 30h Hardcore-Unterhaltung und Action und Story ohne Pause ist doch auch gar nicht möglich (Mass Effect kommt aber nah dran denk ich).


Siehste ... und darum sind mir 10h Hardcore-Unterhaltung mit Action und Story 10x lieber als eben 30h Geplänkel wo ich mich 2/3 der Zeit frage, warum?


----------



## Crysisheld (4. April 2012)

Hmm da fällt mir immer das Spiel Half-Life 2 ein. Die ja sozusagen den Urgedanken des Episodenformats in Computerspielen hatten und damit so gefailt haben.... Ich bin konsequent gegen Episoden nach dem HL2 Debakel habe ich von allen Spielen im Episodenformat die Finger gelassen. Ich möchte ein Spiel durchspielen und nicht einen kleinen Teil spielen und dann warten bis sich die Programmierer mal erbarmen die nächste Episode zu releasen - siehe HL2...


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2012)

Gut ... HL² ist wirklich ein Beispiel wie man das Episodenformat *nicht* angehen sollte. 

Telltale hat aber mMn gut gezeigt, wie das Episodenformat (gut) funktionieren kann ... 'kleiner' Preis, gute Abstände zwischen den Veröffentlichungen und qualitativ mehr oder minder gute Umsetzungen.


----------



## lead341 (4. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht das ich ME I & II je 40 Stunden gespielt hätte. ME I hab ich mir für meine 360 geholt, ohne DLCs und hab das Spiel in deutlich weniger Zeit durchgespielt.



Nicht nur das Spiel an sich definiert automatisch die Spielzeit, sondern auch der Spielstil des jeweiligen Spielers. Wenn man ME1 durchrusht wie der Road Runner, kommt man eben auf deutlich weniger Spielzeit. Oder aber man nimmt sich Zeit und genießt die verschiedenen Aspekte eines Spiels - dann kommt man eben ganz schnell auch mal auf eine deutlich längere Spielzeit (ME1 bei mir 45 und ME2 55 Stunden). Wie funktioniert das? Ganz einfach:

- man macht alle Nebenquests
- klickt nie Dialoge weg (zumal, wenn sie hochwertig gemacht sind)
- erkundet die Spielwelt ausgiebig
- nimmt sich auch mal die Zeit und liest Text-Einträge durch (bspw. Codices, Tagebucheinträge, Bücher wie in Skyrim)

Wer mit diesen 4 Punkten allerdings nichts anfangen kann (gibt ja unterschiedliche Spieltypen - ist ja völlig legitim), der sollte sich allerdings fragen, ob bspw. RPGs das richtige Genre für denjenigen sind.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2012)

lead341 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer mit diesen 4 Punkten allerdings nichts anfangen kann (gibt ja unterschiedliche Spieltypen - ist ja völlig legitim), der sollte sich allerdings fragen, ob bspw. RPGs das richtige Genre für denjenigen sind.


Warum sollte ich mich das fragen? 

Die Nebenmissionen und Gebiete, sprich die unterschiedlichen Planeten, sind jetzt nicht wirklich gut oder spannend. Wie du bereits meintest, jeder soll so spielen wie er möchte, aber warum sollte ich meine kostbare Zeit mit Dingen verschwenden, die mir keinen Spass machen und mich nicht interessieren?

Ein RPG definiert sich für mich nicht über die maximal spielbaren Stunden, sondern über die Charaktere, die Geschichte, die Spielwelt. D.h. ein Spiel kann auch dann spannend sein, wenn ich nicht 10h Gefasel über die völlig uninteressante Vorgeschichte von Charakter A informiert bin, sondern die Erzählung / Einführung von Charakter A einfach stimmig ist.

Ich vergleiche das einfach mit einem Buch, nehmen wir Tod und Teufel von Frank Schätzing. Spielt im Mittelalter, nach dem Buch hat man das Gefühl alle Personen und Beteiligte zu kennen, die Motivation und die Handlungen sind glaubhaft ... trotzdem werden diese Charaktere nicht über 100 Seiten biografiert, sondern dem Leser offenbart sich nach und nach bzw. 'nebenbei' die Information.

Vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Vordack (4. April 2012)

lead341 schrieb:


> - man macht alle Nebenquests
> - klickt nie Dialoge weg (zumal, wenn sie hochwertig gemacht sind)
> - erkundet die Spielwelt ausgiebig
> - nimmt sich auch mal die Zeit und liest Text-Einträge durch (bspw. Codices, Tagebucheinträge, Bücher wie in Skyrim)



?

Meinst Du nur weil Dir diese Punkte wichtig sind muß es jedem so ergehen um mit RPGs etwas anfangen zu können?

Punkt 1.

Wieso? Wenn mich ein dummer Bauer nicht interessiert dessen Jungen ich retten soll dann mach ich es nicht. Punkt. Bin doch kein "Held" der es jedem Recht machen muß...

Punkt 2.

Wenn mich Dialoge nicht interessieren klicke ich sie auch weg, egal wie toll gemacht sie sind.

Punkt 3.

Als ich 15 war wollte ich jeden Stein umdrehen. Mit 36 ist mir die Zeit dazu zu Wertvoll.

Punkt 4.

Nur wenn Interesse besteht.


Es ist kein "ich tu es nie" oder "ich tu es immer". Ich tu es wenn ich es will. Nichtsdestotrotz sind RPGs mein Lieblingsgenre.

Punkte den Du vergessen hast:

Charakterentwicklung
Das Diablo - Itemsammeln
Coop

Ich spiele gerade mit meinen Cousins Dungeon Siege 3 im Coop durch und würde, wenn es nach mir ginge, fast jeden Dialog wegklicken. Ich muss mir doch nicht irgendeine Geschichte anhören die ich in besserer Form schon öfters gespielt und gelesen habe.

Bei DS3 gefällt mir der Coop Teil und die Charakterentwicklung, letzteres ist auch ein wichtiger Bestandteil von RPGs. DS3 ist natürlich lange nicht so ein RPG wie DAO, da hab ich mir auch fast alle Dialoge angehört.

Anderes Beispiel Skyrim. Die Story ist mir egal: Es kommen Drachen und Du must sie töten, grob gesagt  Ich liebe die Spielwelt und dieses "Do what you want" Gefühl. Mit Level 15 habe ich vielleicht 5 Monster getötet, noch keine Quest gemacht (okay, bin in der ersten größeren Stadt gewesen, also ein paar kleine^^), hab aber mein Pickpocket auf 100 und hab im ersten Dorf und in der erstn Stadt so ziemlich jeden ausgeraubt . DAS ist für mich Rollenspiel, nicht irgendeine 08-15 Hauptquest die es besser in jedem 5. Fantasyroman gibt, übertrieben ausgedrückt


----------



## Amanra (4. April 2012)

Ist das übel - kann nur hoffen, dass diese Auffassung nicht (noch mehr) zum Trend wird. Ansonsten würde ich nur noch die alten Sachen spielen. 
Hoffentlich bricht der Kerl mit seinem Episodenmüll ein.


----------



## BJubilee (4. April 2012)

lead341 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Spiel an sich definiert automatisch die Spielzeit, sondern auch der Spielstil des jeweiligen Spielers. Wenn man ME1 durchrusht wie der Road Runner, kommt man eben auf deutlich weniger Spielzeit. Oder aber man nimmt sich Zeit und genießt die verschiedenen Aspekte eines Spiels - dann kommt man eben ganz schnell auch mal auf eine deutlich längere Spielzeit (ME1 bei mir 45 und ME2 55 Stunden). Wie funktioniert das? Ganz einfach:
> 
> - man macht alle Nebenquests
> - klickt nie Dialoge weg (zumal, wenn sie hochwertig gemacht sind)
> ...



Gerade bei Spielen wie Mass Effect ist alles abseits der Hauptquests irgendwie langweilig und wie aus der schnellen Massenproduktion. 

- es gibt keine großartigen Dialoge höchstens kurze Ansagen
- gerade bei BioWare-Spielen sind die Welten die mitunter langweiligsten und sterilsten die ich in Rollenspielen zu Gesicht bekommen habe - ist aber insoweit okay, da der Schwerpunkt auch eher auf der Präsentation und den Dialogen liegt

Ich brauche für die ersten beiden Mass Effect Spiele jeweils etwa 20 Stunden, diese Spielzeit nur umfasst das - wie ich es ganz subjektiv nenne und empfinde - wertvolle Gameplay. Also alles was irgendwie wirklich einen Sinn macht, "liebevoll" produziert wurde und nicht irgendwie schnell mal hingeklatscht ist und danach schreit mit möglichst wenig Aufwand, meine Spielzeit krampfhaft dehnen zu wollen ...


----------



## lead341 (4. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche das einfach mit einem Buch, nehmen wir Tod und Teufel von Frank Schätzing. Spielt im Mittelalter, nach dem Buch hat man das Gefühl alle Personen und Beteiligte zu kennen, die Motivation und die Handlungen sind glaubhaft ... trotzdem werden diese Charaktere nicht über 100 Seiten biografiert, sondern dem Leser offenbart sich nach und nach bzw. 'nebenbei' die Information.
> 
> Vollkommen in Ordnung.



Ich kenne "Tod und Teufel" nicht, nehme das aber mal als Literaturempfehlung an 

Du hast natürlich recht - Story, Beteiligte, Handlung - das sind zentrale Elemente. Und es kann durchaus Freude bereiten, sich nur darauf zu konzentrieren. Es gibt eben aber auch alternative Konzepte. Bleiben wir am Beispiel Literatur: wer Umberto Ecos "Der Name der Rose" gelesen hat, hat vielleicht noch in Erinnerung, dass er das Innere der Klosterkirche sowie die statischen Eindrücke des Protagonisten auf knappen 15 Seiten geschildert werden. Klingt langweilig (hatte ich damals auch gedacht, als mir jemand darüber berichtete) - und viele der Eco-Bücher haben mir dann gezeigt, wie extrem interessant deskriptive Elemente sein können. Das ganze kann eine ungeheure Atmosphäre produzieren und wiederum dadurch die Handlung "einbetten".
Ein Beispiel aus der Spielwelt: Planescape Torment. Ich sage dazu nur: Interaktive Literatur. Planescape Torment war ein Spiel, welches ich wirklich so langsam wie nur möglich gespielt habe (also definitiv auf die maximale Spielzeit gekommen bin). Ich war danach trotzdem betrübt, dass es schon zuende war


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie du bereits meintest, jeder soll so spielen wie er möchte, aber warum sollte ich meine kostbare Zeit mit Dingen verschwenden, die mir keinen Spass machen und mich nicht interessieren?


 Zwingt dich doch keiner zu.

Es geht ja bloß darum, aufzuzeigen, daß es Spieler gibt, die gerne zig oder hunderte Stunden an einem Spiel spielen wollen.
Wenn du dich nicht zu diesem erlauchten Kreis erleuchteter Spieler zählen willst, ist das doch auch in Ordnung. 

Irgendwer muss ja schließlich auch die ganzen Speedruns erstellen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zwingt dich doch keiner zu.
> 
> Es geht ja bloß darum, aufzuzeigen, daß es Spieler gibt, die gerne zig oder hunderte Stunden an einem Spiel spielen wollen.
> Wenn du dich nicht zu diesem erlauchten Kreis erleuchteter Spieler zählen willst, ist das doch auch in Ordnung.


Ob dieser Kreis nun erlaucht ist oder einfach zuviel Zeit hat, möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht beurteilen. Das Problem an solchen umfangreichen Spielen, und damit mein Hauptkritikpunkt, das sich diese Spiele eben verlieren.

Darum mein Beispiel mit Skyrim. Packende Handlung? Ergreifende Dialoge? Charaktere die einem in Erinnerung bleiben? Nicht wirklich.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht möglich ein packendes, ergreifendes Spiel, was zu 95% der Zeit spannend bleibt, zu erstellen wenn man nebenbei noch viel Schmarrn implementiert um den "erlauchten Kreis der Spieler" gnädig zu stimmen.

Falls du Beispiele hast wo das doch der Fall ist ... immer her damit, Fallout, Skyrim, Oblivion etc.pp. zählen leider nicht dazu.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. April 2012)

Jeder hat halt seine Vorlieben. Der eine möchte eine spannende lineare Geschichte erleben und dabei vom Spiel an die Hand genommen werden, der andere möchte sich in der Spielwelt verlieren und alles selbst erkunden. Ich persönlich mag beide Arten von RPGs, solange es nicht ZU linear und komprimiert wird. Am längsten und positivsten bleiben mir allerdings immer die in Erinnerung, in denen ich meine eigenen, nicht immer gescripteten Erfahrungen mache und das sind halt Spiele wie z. B. The Elder Scolls oder früher Ultima, Baldurs Gate oder Planescape Torment. Solche offenen Spiele erlebt jeder auf seine eigene Weise, während das Spielerlebnis bei lineareren Titeln für jeden mehr oder weniger gleich ist (auch wenn es unterschiedlich wahrgenommen wird).

Das Buch "Tod und Teufel" kann ich übrigens auch empfehlen. Ist kein dicker Wälzer, aber definitiv spannende, kurzweilige Unterhaltung für Mittelalterfans, die z. B. auch "der Name der Rose" mochten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2012)

Im Grunde geht es hier doch nur um das Finanzielle  Das Ganze was er da erzählt, ist im Grunde genommen nur eine versteckte Preiserhöhung. Wenn es nach manchen Entwicklern/Publishern geht, dann hätten sie am liebsten, dass Spiele ultrakurz sind und wer es länger haben möchte, den Rest einfach dazukaufen muss.
So als hättest du in Skyrim quasi nur die Basiswelt und vielleicht die Hauptquest und müsstest die ganzen Nebenmissionen dazukaufen. In die Richtung soll es doch gehen, das ist doch der Traum derer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Siehste ... und darum sind mir 10h Hardcore-Unterhaltung mit Action und Story 10x lieber als eben 30h Geplänkel wo ich mich 2/3 der Zeit frage, warum?


 
Das ist von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich, und es kommt auch darauf an, ob der Entwickler eines Spiel die gleiche Sorgfalt für Nebensächlichkeiten hegt wie für das Hauptspiel an sich. Mass Effect wurde ja bereits genannt, und da kann man schon zustimmen, dass Bioware einfach kein Händchen für gute/spannende/motivierende Nebenquests hat.
Anderes Beispiel: Assassins Creed (ab Teil 2). Dort möchtest du einfach alles ausprobieren, nicht nur den Main-Part. Warum ? Weil auch Handlungen abseits des Plots mit gleicher Spielfreude zu überzeugen wissen.

Man kann es aber auch andersherum betrachtet, dass 10 Stunden ein zu kurzes Spielgefühl vermitteln, besonders dann wenn es vielleichterst  in den letzten Stunden vor den Credits anfängt richtig interessant zu werden . Und in der heutigen Spielwelt ist fast alles unter der magischen 10-Stunden-Grenze schon ein schlechter und ungemein teurer Witz.

Darum investiere in der jüngsten Vergangenheit am liebsten in Titel mit guten Umfang, da gebe ich sogar im Budget-Bereich gerne ein paar Euro mehr aus. Spielzeit-knappe Titel sind für mich dagegen nur zu Kampfpreisen interessant.

Ob 10 Stunden oder 30 Stunden, beides kann Spielspaß pur garantieren, die Macher dahinter müssen es nur verstehen, das Spielerlebnis von der ersten bis zuletzten Minute fesselnd zu gestalten und Leerläufe zu vermeiden.


----------



## philipp141294 (4. April 2012)

Spector ist alt. Der hat keine Ahnung mehr von sowas...


----------



## stawacz (5. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ob dieser Kreis nun erlaucht ist oder einfach zuviel Zeit hat, möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht beurteilen. Das Problem an solchen umfangreichen Spielen, und damit mein Hauptkritikpunkt, das sich diese Spiele eben verlieren.
> 
> Darum mein Beispiel mit Skyrim. Packende Handlung? Ergreifende Dialoge? Charaktere die einem in Erinnerung bleiben? Nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...


 
aber gerade die ganzen kleinen quests bleiben einem doch in erinnerung und erzeugen extrem viel atmosphäre,die machen für mich das ganze spiel aus,,,ich hasse das,wenn ich nem kumpel wieder mal erzählen will was ich zb für ne witzige quest entdeckt hab,,und dem das völlig egal is,weil er eh den kompletten text wegdrückt,,,da frag ich mich echt,warum spielt der jenige das dann??nur um n bischen in der welt rumzurennen und n paar leute mit der axt zu spalten,,?!"warum ich das mache ,mir doch latte,,hauptsache köpfe spalten" ^^


und ob 10 oder 30 std,,,hmm ich find beides verdammt kurz   ich steh bei skyrim lev52 und 160h  ,,ein ende vorraussichtlich weihnachten 2013


----------



## Vordack (5. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Im Grunde geht es hier doch nur um das Finanzielle  Das Ganze was er da erzählt, ist im Grunde genommen nur eine versteckte Preiserhöhung. Wenn es nach manchen Entwicklern/Publishern geht, dann hätten sie am liebsten, dass Spiele ultrakurz sind und wer es länger haben möchte, den Rest einfach dazukaufen muss.
> So als hättest du in Skyrim quasi nur die Basiswelt und vielleicht die Hauptquest und müsstest die ganzen Nebenmissionen dazukaufen. In die Richtung soll es doch gehen, das ist doch der Traum derer


 
Du machst es Dir ein wenig zu leicht denke ich.

Meinst Du Fernsehserien werden auch nur des Geldes wegen erstellt? Schauen deswegen so wenig Deutsche sich jeden Abend sich jeden Abned den Müll an? Ich denek nicht daß Computerspiele in der Unterhaltungsbranche irgendeinen speziellen Status Quo bekommen sollten.

Außerdem sollten alle bei so einer Diskussion ein wenig auf dem Teppich bleiben und nicht mit Behauptungen um sich werfen die sich zwar populär anhören, allerdings viele Aspekte der Disussion gar nicht berücksichtigen.

Es gibt auch Verfechter der Seite die Du hier nicht unterstützt - die Leute die sagen daß für viele Spiele eine Spielzeit von 10-20 Stunden durchaus wünschenswert ist. Wenn Du Deine Theorie wirklich ernst meinst sagst Du damit auch daß diese Leute keinen Durchblick haben und blind sind, übertrieben Ausgedrückt.

Daß es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu einem Thema gibt ist schon immer der Fall gewesen und ich denke es ist in jeder Diskussion wichtig daß, wenn man Aussagen trifft, erst mal darüber nachdenkt was man sagen möchte und ob das Argument überhaupt stichhaltig ist.

Dieser Post ist nicht der einzige auf den diese Antwort bezogen ist, eigentlichauf ca. 90% der Posts hier... Ach, wieso ist es leider immer so nutzlos?


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ob dieser Kreis nun erlaucht ist oder einfach zuviel Zeit hat, möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht beurteilen.


Und deshalb du wirfst das als Argument in den Raum, weil ...?

btw: <ironie></ironie> *nachreich*



> Darum mein Beispiel mit Skyrim. Packende Handlung? Ergreifende Dialoge? Charaktere die einem in Erinnerung bleiben? Nicht wirklich.


Kann ich nix zu sagen, Skyrim hab ich (noch?) nicht.

Aber es gibt ja auch diverse Spiele, bei denen es nicht auf die Handlung ankommt, wie zB bei Defense Grid The Awakening, einem Tower Defense Spiel.

Bei dem komme ich mittlerweile auf 150+ Stunden Spielzeit, da es diverse Modi gibt, die Abwechslung bringen und einen Highscore, der zum Erreichen der Goldmedaille in jedem dieser Modi erreicht werden muß.



> Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht möglich ein packendes, ergreifendes Spiel, was zu 95% der Zeit spannend bleibt, zu erstellen wenn man nebenbei noch viel Schmarrn implementiert um den "erlauchten Kreis der Spieler" gnädig zu stimmen.


Stimmt. Wenn man mehr als 5% Schmarrn einbaut, kann man nicht 95% keinen Schmarrn haben. Versteht sich von selbst.
(fehlende Ironietags habe ich oben schon nachgereicht)



> Falls du Beispiele hast wo das doch der Fall ist ... immer her damit, Fallout, Skyrim, Oblivion etc.pp. zählen leider nicht dazu.


 Ich habe Beispiele genannt, bei denen mir 30+ Stunden hervorragende Unterhaltung geboten wurde. Wenn du bei denen keine 30 Stunden Spielspaß bekommst, Pech gehabt. Dein Problem. 

Aber kein Problem für Leute, die Fallout, Oblivion, Skyrim, ... gerne länger als 30 Stunden gespielt haben.


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und deshalb du wirfst das als Argument in den Raum, weil ...?
> 
> btw: <ironie></ironie> *nachreich*


Das war kein Argument ... vllt. hätte ich auch hier ein  oder  setzen sollen.



> Aber es gibt ja auch diverse Spiele, bei denen es nicht auf die Handlung ankommt, wie zB bei Defense Grid The Awakening, einem Tower Defense Spiel.


Solche Spiele fallen für mich in die gleiche Gattung wie z.B. die alten Siedler bzw. die Anno Reihe. Story ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, sondern das (Endlos)spiel steht im Vordergrund.

Diese Gattung von Spielen hab ich ja explizit ausgeklammert bei meiner Diskussion *eben* weil einem klar ist, dass Story, Charaktere etc. hier nicht im Fokus sind.



> Stimmt. Wenn man mehr als 5% Schmarrn einbaut, kann man nicht 95% keinen Schmarrn haben. Versteht sich von selbst.
> (fehlende Ironietags habe ich oben schon nachgereicht)


Vllt. weniger mit Ironietags um dich werfen und beim Thema dieser Diskussion bleiben. Ich persönlich kenne kein aktuelles RPG was eine spannende und niveauvoll erzählte Handlung über 10h aufrechterhalten kann.

Die 95% war übrigens, wenn ich dir das kurz erklären darf, so gemeint, dass es mir durchaus klar ist, das kein Spiel der Welt 100% Spannung bieten kann. Das hat aber nichts mit 5% Schmarrn zutun ... dachte das sei offensichtlich, scheinbar nicht. Werd meine Texte wohl verständlicher ausformulieren müssen.



> Ich habe Beispiele genannt, bei denen mir 30+ Stunden hervorragende Unterhaltung geboten wurde. Wenn du bei denen keine 30 Stunden Spielspaß bekommst, Pech gehabt. Dein Problem.




Also ob man das nun Pech nennen kann? Oder gar ein Problem? So wichtig sind mir Spiele nicht ... sondern Kern der Diskussion ist, inwieweit ein Spiel mit 100h Stunden *gute* und vorallem *durchgängige* Unterhaltung bieten kann. 

Ich für meinen Teil muss das bei allen mir bekannten und gespielten RPGs leider verneinen. Da mir aber im Gegensatz zu anderen durchaus bewusst ist, dass das nur meine Meinung ist, stelle ich mich nicht hin und schreibe "OMG, wie könnt ihr nur 160h+ mit einem Spiel verbringen!?". Erstens wäre es dumm und zweitens ... siehe 1.

Allerdings mag es durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen sein, dass ich zu hohe Erwartungen an Spiele habe ... gut möglich.


----------



## Vordack (5. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich habe Beispiele genannt, bei denen mir 30+ Stunden hervorragende Unterhaltung geboten wurde. Wenn du bei denen keine 30 Stunden Spielspaß bekommst, Pech gehabt. Dein Problem.



LOL der ist gut 

Fällt Dir die unfreiwillige Ironie des Satzes gar nicht auf?


----------



## Exar-K (5. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kenne kein aktuelles RPG was eine spannende und niveauvoll erzählte Handlung über 10h aufrechterhalten kann.


 Mir würde spontan die Witcher-Reihe einfallen. Allerdings existiert dort eine Buchvorlage, was die sehr guten Geschichten (auch Nebenquests) erklären würde. Oder etwas älter: Planescape Torment.


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2012)

Stimmt ... Witcher I.

Mir ist grad noch KotOR I eingefallen, dass hab ich damals "ratz fatz" und "fast" an einem Stück durchgespielt.

Witcher II muss ich mir mal genau(er) anschauen, demnächst steht ja das 360 Release an.

Übrigens, 'schuldigung fürs Editieren. Wollte eigentlich auf Antworten klicken, nicht Bearbeiten.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Diese Gattung von Spielen hab ich ja explizit  ausgeklammert bei meiner Diskussion *eben* weil einem klar ist,  dass Story, Charaktere etc. hier nicht im Fokus sind.
> 
> Vllt.  weniger mit Ironietags um dich werfen und beim Thema dieser Diskussion  bleiben. Ich persönlich kenne kein aktuelles RPG was eine spannende und  niveauvoll erzählte Handlung über 10h aufrechterhalten kann.


In der News hat sich Herr Spector aber uneingeschränkt generell über Spiele ausgelassen, nicht nur über RPGs und auch nicht mit einer Ausklammerung bestimmter Genres.




Vordack schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nein, aber du darfst sie mir gerne erklären.


----------

